# 1980 datsun 280zx help thread



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2007)

I've had my car for a long time, probably about 7 years but i was too young to want or care to do anything with it. Now im interested in fixing it up enough to get it road worthy to start, then maybe try and restore is totally later on down the road. Today i decided to finally get a battery for it and some terminals and see if it would run, it started up first try, I'm on cloud number 9. Anyway basically im new to cars in general, and was looking for any tips or advice on where to start looking and what to start working on to get this car up and on the road. Its an automatic, and the body has some serious cancer. Any help would be nice.


----------

